
Pager Turns Your Facebook Pages into Full-Fledged Websites - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/03/pager-turns-your-facebook-pages-into-full-fledged-websites/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
wimagguc
Wow, all small businesses that turned their online presence into Facebook
pages can now have the webpage back.

(The rule with the evolution never going backwards seemingly doesn’t apply
here.)

